# Sound output from TV



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

I just received a new HDTV, the JVC HD 56FN98. I run the audio through a stereo amplifier, (TV audio out to amplifier). This is fine up to and including the quality of component cables. 

The problem is the manual states that when using HD digital input such as a blu-ray player or HD digital satellite input, the analogue audio out does not work. Most blu-ray players do not have analogue audio outputs as well. I will be stuck for audio when I upgrade my components to HD DVD or HD TV.

How can I get around this? I prefer to not get a new receiver. I have 100 watts per channel through two speakers now and I like the sound. :dontknow:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If the player allows a down mix to stereo you can run it through a separate DAC into your receiver. Your TV also has an optical digital output. If you can downmix the signal to stereo then you could run it through a separate DAC to your receiver.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I am running a similar set-up right now, as my current receiver is rather old and lacks any video capabilities other than composite video pass through. I have it hooked up HDMI from cable box -> TV & RCA from TV -> 2ch stereo receiver. 
I had an Oppo hooked up HDMI -> TV & Oppo 2 ch "stereo downmix" RCA -> Receiver. (that worked pretty good except if I had both the Stereo sound and the TV sound on there was a slight delay in one causing an echo effect, though it was only noticeable on some DVDs.
Not sure if this will work for you, but if you posted possible connections on the rest of the stuff that you are trying to hook up, I am sure someone could help you figure something else out.


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm not sure if I understood everything though. I'll try to clarify what I am looking at. 

The JVC TV has RCA stereo sound output. I am running this into a Yamaha stereo amplifier. I like this part of it. 
however;
If I buy a Playstation 3 or other HD disk player this audio shuts off, (from what I understand by reading the manual). The TV's optical audio out will work but I do not have anything else. Where would I buy a DAC if that is what I need, or are there other ways?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

There are a variety of options.

One is not running the audio through the TV at all. With a Playstation 3 you do video through HDMI to the TV and the audio through the optical digital output into a DAC connected to your receiver. With the Playstation 3, any multi-channel only SACD or DVD-A will not output through the optical digital, only HDMI. So for audio only disks you will be limited to stereo-only or hybrid disks that can play stereo.

Many players can down-mix to stereo or PCM, use an onboard DAC and output to two-channel analog. You will not need a DAC if the player you select can down mix to stereo and output to two-channel analog. I'm running my video through HDMI and my audio down mixed to stereo through my player's two-channel analog outputs into my preamplifier. The same can be done with your receiver and most HD-DVD or Blue-ray players available. Otherwise, if you are using source hardware like a HD-DVD, Blue-ray or Playstation 3 without two-channel analog outputs you will need to down mix the signal to stereo (many players allow this), output through a digital output and run it through a DAC to your receiver. 

Anyways, whichever way is possible you could go through the TV or around it for audio. If you want to go through your TV you will likely need a DAC.

Some DAC possibilities:
Headroom Micro DAC
A.R.T. DI/O
Slim Devices Squeezebox
Musiland MD10
Beresford TC-7510
Zhaolu D2
KECES DA-131
Zero 24 BIT/192KHz DAC
Lite Audio DAC AM
Many others


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Unfortunately, I am really scraping to come up with $399 for a playstation or other player. The DACs suggested are $200 - $300. 

I guess I need a DAC for $30 or a player with analogue sound out that would still be enabled when I am using the HDMI for video and digital sound I wouldn't use. :help:


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Does your Yamaha have an optical in? I have one on my Onkyo Stereo receiver (never used it) if yours does, you are in business. Then you just need to scape together a few bucks for an optical cable.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Like I said, most HD-DVD and Blue-ray players will have two-channel analog outputs. So, you will probably only need a DAC if you get the Playstation 3.

I don't think any Yamaha _*stereo*_ receiver would have an optical digital input.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Doh! I just double checked my Onkyo, you are right. No optical. Sorry about that. The optical jack I noticed was on the old DVD player (my bad). Things are starting to blend together in my memory these days.

Why don't you just stick with a component video hook-up? I'm not sure what the PS3 comes with cable-wise, but I just purchased a component cable for my PS2 (same cable works on a PS3 according to the packaging) for $20. 
Amazon.com: Playstation 3 Component AV Cable: Video Games 

Then you shouldn't need a DAC, right? and your picture quality would be very, very close to if not equal to HDMI.


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks again folks. My Yamaha does not have optical or digital inputs or outputs. I am intrigued about using component cables. The spec sheet says that if I use component cables then I can receive 720p or 1080i. I need to use the HDMI to receive full 1080p.

I am pretty confident I would have a hard time telling the difference. I guess the thing is, I started planning the system out with 1080p in mind and I would like to get there with at least one example of it. 

I am going to put the Playstation on pause and read up on the standalone players. If I already had a digital receiver it would be easier, or maybe not because I would need 3 more decent speakers. I'll let you know what I find out. :hide:


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

I ended up ordering the Toshiba HDA30. It comes with 2 movies and a rebate for 5 more. It has analogue stereo audio outputs. I think they work full time. I ordered a HDMI cable from Monoprice. 

On one hand I kind of wanted a Bluray player because they seem to be winning the war. I am going HD DVD because this war is lowering prices and that helps a lot. It is why I bought an AMD powered computer for about 1/4 of what I used to pay. 

This player should keep us happy until Bluray equipment reaches $150.00. It will also upconvert our standard DVD's to something better than the 480i we have now. arty:


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Good for you, enjoy your new HD set-up.
I hope that everything works out for you.
Cheers


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Everything has arrived and been hooked up. I ran the analogue outputs to the amplifier. It sounds great. I keep the TV speakers turned off. :reading:


----------

